# Disk Insertion: The disk you inserted was not readable by this computer" Fat32



## ebphotog42 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello,
I am working on a Imac Intel core 2 duo running OS 10.4.9. The problem is with My Lacie Porsche 150gig firewire HD formated for FAT32. I am getting the "Disk Insertion: The disk you inserted was not readable by this computer" message.

I realize what this means, so I have tried Data Rescue II and Disk Warrior to no avail. After 3 days DRII saved nothing, then upon trying DW it told me that it couldn't rebuild the directory because it is FAT32. 

Is there a way to retrieve my data on my mac?
If I can get a hold of a PC can I save it? If so with what program?

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------

